# I just cant run :-(



## megga

I have never been able to run, even as a child, and I'm now 52. So I set myself a goal, 1 mile, not a lot I know. I have been getting up every day apart from Sunday's for a month, same circuit 1.03 miles, every day I push myself as hard as I can, always come back completely out of breath and very sweaty, legs like jelly and I even gave myself an asthma attack one day, yet I still cant do it, I warm up and stretch before hand, but I still have to walk after a bit, then run again, then walk then run. I have set my goals, going around knowing I find it difficult, set bits, start at that point, just to that point, just to the next lamppost, but I still cant do it. I'm not over weight, relatively fit, walk for miles and miles, never give up without a big fight and well known for pushing myself too hard. I have OPMD, asthma and of course T1.

Am I alone?? as anyone else I talk to just thinks its a stamina thing and I should be able to do it


----------



## helli

I do a lot of exercise - walking, cycling, climbing, ... - but, like you, running does not come naturally to me.
A few years back, I decided I would give it a go. I dislike the idea of driving somewhere to do exercise so I tried to run from home. The problem is I live on a steep hill so a flat run of more than a few yards is impossible.
I persevered. I had a set route. I loved the downs but hated the ups. I ran then walked then ran then walked. Some days I would run more. Some days I would walk more. But I noticed a general trend that I was running more. Not each day but overall.
I still prefer to walk or cycle but I was dead chuffed when I ran a full 5km. Then I injured my Achilles's tendon and not tried it since.

So, yes, I know how you feel.
My advice would be to give it time and be nice to yourself. But if you start dreading your run, find a different type of exercise. We are not all runners. 

And make sure you have a decent pair of trainers. I think my injury was due to old shoes.


----------



## grovesy

My take is some of us are just not runners.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Running’s not actually very good for you anyway so don’t sweat it a brisk walk has great benefits and is less likely to result in injury. If you want more benefit from it then add some weight (in a rucksack or with body weights not piling on the pounds) so your body is working harder but still in a manageable way


----------



## Leadinglights

I used to play hockey when at school but ever since I have never been able to run and can't risk it now as I have dodgy knees, but walking is no problem (touch wood).


----------



## Docb

Agree with the others although in my case I could run provided the rate of energy expenditure was low.  Five or 10 miles cross country at a slow pace, no problem, running round a track, 200 yds the limit.  Play cricket all day, football impossible.  Ride a bike 100 miles as long as I walked up all the hills. Took twice as long to get on the tops when hill walking but was still going strong across the tops when everybody else wanted to rest. Generally I sorted things out to suit me which meant for example that most of my bike riding and hill walking I did alone.

My take is that you can do what your body can do and if somebody says you "should" be able to do more then just say yeh, yeh, yeh - and get on and do your own thing.


----------



## zuludog

You don't have to run!

Yes, running (is it still called jogging?) is all well & good if you can do it but there are lots of other kinds of exercise you can do
Probably the easiest and simplest available is walking, and it needn't be serious hill walking or mountaineering, just wander around the streets, footpaths, and back lanes that all towns & villages have, and explore your local area.

Don't feel put upon by any kind of self imposed pressure or image to go running, just relax, enjoy it, and find interesting places & points of interest
And if you feel keener, there is something that I believe has become popular or 'a thing' during Lockdown is to walk on every road, street, lane, bridleway, and footpath in  a 5 or 10 mile radius of your house, similar to peak bagging but not as strenuous 
You don't need serious outdoor gear, certainly during summer, trainers & comfortable casual clothes are fine

As I mentioned a while ago, Search YouTube for Richard Vobes or The Bald Explorer. He shows how you can get interest & enjoyment from even short walks


----------



## Gwynn

I cannot run. Apparently I have no shoulder/neck on my leg bones at the hip. So I cannot sit cross legged either (used to get me into trouble at school)

But I can walk and do so every day for exercise.

When I started the walking I almost couldn't. The pain was quite unpleasant as was the breathlessness. But now, after a lot of walking, it is easy and pleasant.

So, if you can't run, perhaps not built for it, then maybe don't but try a different form of exercise.


----------



## helli

The reason I persevered with running is time.
You exert about the same amount of energy if you walk or run the same route. Working full time, I don't have the 45 minutes to walk 5km each day. But I do have 20 minutes to run it (or cycle further).
I know there is a belief that running is bad for your joints. I think this depends upon your joints, the muscle strength around the joints and where you running.
Combining running with stretching and strengthening exercises, my Achilles's tendon injury was the first joint injury in about 5 years.


----------



## Ljc

Hi.  It’s likely your OMPD the cause of not being able to run.  Tbh I don’t think forcing yourself to run is a good idea especially as it can cause you to have Asthma attacks etc .

Walking is a great way to exercise , do what you can do and you enjoy .
You sure don’t have to go for  the burn or nock yourself out to do exercise .


----------



## Bloden

grovesy said:


> My take is some of us are just not runners.


I hate running. It’s a really uncomfortable way of moving - my boobs are up n down, my head hurts, the flies get in my mouth cos I’m gulping for air. So, as @grovesy says, it’s not for ev1. I won’t even run for a bus - I’d rather miss it and get the next one.  I love walking, swimming, cycling...but not running.


----------



## helli

Bloden said:


> my boobs are up n down,


I find a sports bra helps with this.
And not just running. I was grateful for my sports bra the last time I cycled along the the far from smooth bike track.
But I understand your dislike of running.


----------



## silentsquirrel

helli said:


> I find a sports bra helps with this.
> And not just running. I was grateful for my sports bra the last time I cycled along the the far from smooth bike track.
> But I understand your dislike of running.


When I used to ride I had to be careful which bra I wore, otherwise protracted sitting trot with a sadistic instructor put me in danger of black eyes .......


----------



## helli

silentsquirrel said:


> When I used to ride I had to be careful which bra I wore, otherwise protracted sitting trot with a sadistic instructor put me in danger of black eyes .......


I was going to “Like” that but decided it may be misinterpreted.
Instead I will send you a smiley hug. 
it’s tough being a woman sometimes.


----------



## Robin

silentsquirrel said:


> When I used to ride I had to be careful which bra I wore, otherwise protracted sitting trot with a sadistic instructor put me in danger of black eyes .......


I’m so grateful I’m not particularly well endowed, sitting trot is a killer. Mind you, I wear a good pair of padded dressage knickers, which worries me slightly in case I ever fall off and end up in hospital, and they think I’m incontinent!
I could never run, I did try at a couple of stages in my life, but come the winter I was always prone to lingering sinus infections which meant every time my foot hit the ground, I got a shooting pain in the top of my head, so eventually I got a cross trainer I could use indoors, in the warm, and with less impact on my body.


----------



## Felinia

I feel that no matter what age you are, or what exercise you do, you should enjoy it and feel its benefits.  Through the years it's been netball and hockey (until my 30's), table tennis and rambling (into my 60's) and now Aquafit in my 70's.


----------



## Bloden

helli said:


> I find a sports bra helps with this.
> And not just running. I was grateful for my sports bra the last time I cycled along the the far from smooth bike track.
> But I understand your dislike of running.


I have lots of lovely sports bras, thank you @helli  hahaha, but they just can’t stop my boobs jiggling around uncomfortably.  Luckily, there are lots of activities other than running, cos I love to be active. Sounds like you do too.

Dressage knickers @Robin - I learn something new every day on this forum!


----------



## megga

Thanks for the reply's, looking online I felt it was just me, all this couch to 5k, and its all down to stamina . Glad to say I don't have the breast issue, something us men don't even have to consider. I do enjoy exercise, well not the starting, but the feeling afterwards (even the trying to run bit) I do go for walks, and have got it to 16 min per mile over 6 mile walk, and 18 min per mile over 12 mile walks.


----------



## Felinia

Great week for exercise - Aqua Monday cancelled due to Bank Holiday; Aqua Tuesday cancelled due to repair man coming to me; Aqua Friday cancelled due to pool floor broken.  Oh look, not a single excuse blaming COVID.  Cynical me.


----------



## Robin

Funnily enough, this topic came up when I was out for a walk with my two adult kids the other day. We walked past the secondary school they attended, and they started reminiscing. 
Now, I used to love sprint races, or short swimming races, because I was quite fast over a short distance, and I hated longer runs. They both said they hated sprints because they were just too slow, but really enjoyed the races where you did at least three laps of the playing field, because they loved overtaking the people flagging near the end. 
They obviously don’t take after me, I'd have been one of the people flagging, even though I did a lot of sport and activity generally!
I'm guessing this is why we have some Olympic athletes that enter for the 100m and some who run the marathon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I love running, but it is not for everyone.  My hubby prefers cycling, and although I like cycling down the recognised cycle paths near me, I am scared s***less for the few minutes we have to cycle on the roads between paths.  Do whatever exercise makes you happy.  I think walking is good as long as it is not just a slow stroll.  But being happy is most important.


----------



## counsellorneil

If you really want to run/jog then I’d recommend the NHS Couch to 5K. It’s amazing. Very slowly builds up stamina. This morning I completed week 6. 6 weeks ago could hardly manage a minute of running/jogging. Though as others have said running is not everyone’s thing.


----------



## newjune

I was the same! I read this - https://www.megafreestuff.co.uk/top-7-cheap-ways-to-lose-weight/ and many other things but I still just cant run more then a mile. My feet are dry and start to hurt I just have no idea how to get better at it.


----------



## rebrascora

I have always struggled to run but was good at tennis and hockey and a very keen skier for a lot of years. 

Just the last couple of years I have started trying to do a bit of running again. I am not sure I enjoy it but I do feel so much better afterwards and my diabetes management is so much better for it. I alternate it with what I call a yomp.... a brisk walk with an extended stride. I tend to yomp up the hills and jog on the flat or down the hills. As I get progressively fitter and less "intimidated" by the running, I am finding that I now not just jog the short uphill sections but sometimes actually push myself with longer faster running strides up the short hills and then ease off to a jog or yomp once I get onto the flat. I am hoping that I can gradually connect the dots and keep going up the hills and on the flat as well as down. I don't have the heart to tackle the really long hills at more that a yomp yet, but the shorter ones are getting less intimidating once I gain the confidence and fitness to know I can do them. It is becoming a challenge as I set myself little goals to do better each time. I will never be a natural runner but I do feel like I am getting a lot from persevering with it.


----------



## Maca44

Even just walking at any pace is often relaxing and I see any movement as good it doesn't have to be uncomfortable and it's better than sitting, it's win win.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I think people should enjoy whatever exercise they do and if they don't enjoy it then keep trying until they find something they like.

I have always hated exercising in public.  Many years ago when we had a big house and plenty of dosh I had a running machine (but I just walked fast on it) and a rowing machine and a super swanky exercise bike and I quite liked using them while watching tv.

These days I have a tiny house and hardly any money so I use an Oculus Quest 2 Virtual Reality headset to do boxing and other exercise workouts and I also pair it with a very cheap exercise bike so I get the feeling of being outside but without needing to see/interact with any people.

The VR headset has access to many many environments and sports and it is a bit like having a personal Holodeck like in Star Trek.  I now do lots of exercise because I enjoy it and many people have found it to be a good way to exercise because it is fun and there is no travelling time so you can do all your gym activities at home when it suits.


----------



## WarrenWhite

You are not alone, I can't run a mile as well. A few years ago, I had the same goal - to be able to run from my house to my daughter's flat (it's 1.25 miles). But the best I managed is half of the distance. On the one hand - it's a great goal. But on the other - does it worth it? If the body is not able to do it, maybe it's better to switch to something else? I started to walk for 7 miles per day and do exercises from fitbodybuzz.com. I presume knowing your limits is the key to success. Instead of doing what suits you - we often chase the unattainable.


----------



## Sarah C

Look up "jeffing" - I know it sounds a bit smutty but it's actually a run/walk technique which many people use - even to do marathons! Named after a  runner called Jeff Galloway who developed the technique. It actually improves many people's running times because they don't get exhausted straight away and can keep up a steady runwalk pace. It also helps minimise injury.

I'm over the moon to have discovered this, I have never enjoyed running but am now doing nearly an hour of runwalking - I jog for 3 minutes and walk briskly for one minute - and repeat. I've worked up to 4 miles now.


----------



## rebrascora

Sounds like I discovered "Jeffing" all by myself!  I love that it has a name, even if the moniker sounds like a bit of a cheat!
I'm certainly a long way off tackling a marathon yet though! 
I tend to set my target by location rather than time as I don't wear a watch.  Sometimes I get really uptight about "will I make it to my target point without resorting to a yomp" and it disrupts my breathing and rhythm, especially once the target comes into sight, but if I can push through it and get there, I am usually able to go quite a bit further beyond it before I need to drop down a gear.


----------



## Sarah C

I used to call it runwalking, and I love the sound of yomping too! Finding out that it's "a thing" has helped me feel less like walking is a failure - now I see it as a strategy! Anything that keeps me moving has got to be a good thing


----------



## Sarah C

I don't have lots of tech, but I got a little timer called a Gymboss that I've set to vibrate (ooer missus) when it's time for me to run or walk. Then off I go. I've signed up for a five mile run to give myself a goal, and I intend to jeff it, regardless of any funny looks I get when I start walking after only 3 minutes!


----------



## rebrascora

@Sarah C Thanks for putting a smile on my face and well done signing up to a formal run. 
I too have problems with feeling like I was failing when I dropped to a walk and sometimes even push myself until I am out of sight of others before I "give in"... ( "Glance over my shoulder to make sure no one is looking" emoji) 

Love the idea of this being a positive and strategic technique instead.


----------



## Sarah C

I once read something that said "in running, walking is your secret weapon" and I remind myself of that if I feel self conscious  

You can get t-shirt from a group on Facebook called "Girls that Jeff" which says "run-walk-run repeat" - just to make it clear you're doing it on purpose!


----------



## Nayshiftin

I can't run either..... However I look at the sports and there is loads of things one can do if they do not run. I have to say what another has already said. There is different strokes for different folks and different courses for other horses. Enjoy what you do and please your fit and doing great that is far better than I.


----------



## nonethewiser

Never could run far even as fit young lad, hated cross country at school for that reason.


----------



## Robin

rebrascora said:


> @Sarah C Thanks for putting a smile on my face and well done signing up to a formal run.
> I too have problems with feeling like I was failing when I dropped to a walk and sometimes even push myself until I am out of sight of others before I "give in"... ( "Glance over my shoulder to make sure no one is looking" emoji)
> 
> Love the idea of this being a positive and strategic technique instead.


Whenever we went out for walks with the kids when they were teenagers, if we passed a struggling jogger, one of them was bound to say 'Oh poor thing, now they’ll have to keep running til we’re out of sight!'
They have also been known to say 'Good morning', deliberately to see whether the runner has got enough puff to respond! (I don’t know where they get it from, honest!)


----------



## counsellorneil

If anyone is considering running, I'd definitely recommend C25K. The NHS app is brilliant. In July this year, I went from not having run since school (and then only short distances) to running 5K by the end of September. It seemed an impossible task at the beginning. This is a great guide https://healthunlocked.com/couchto5k/posts/136914770/faq-post........how-to-run-c25k


----------



## Nayshiftin

counsellorneil said:


> If anyone is considering running, I'd definitely recommend C25K. The NHS app is brilliant. In July this year, I went from not having run since school (and then only short distances) to running 5K by the end of September. It seemed an impossible task at the beginning. This is a great guide https://healthunlocked.com/couchto5k/posts/136914770/faq-post........how-to-run-c25k


I wanted to do this and have a Nordic walking trainer (NWT). However it was impossible and as I am going for an op on the 8 th December. Maybe once I am through that but then have two other potential ops for arthritis in the bag so to speak . So me my desire to run is not possible . My NWT  has encouraged me to put things into a personal plan a plan that will achieve rather than keep up with the Jones’s.  I cannot do 10 k a day do yes started with 5 then 6 then 7 and now average 7.5 . Can’t do all the exercises but I do what I can and try. It has helped . I say this as someone else may be disheartened by not achieving like everyone else.  Forget them and do one step more . That's how they conquer one step at a time led the man to Everest.


----------



## Essex

I could never run far
I have always sailed and spent decades doing a lot of mad wave windsurfing, and was very very fit, but still no running, even then running a mile would have been a struggle

Now, tho - its just easy to do and doesnt take long out of my busy day

I just do a bit at first and build up slowly when I (often) lapse and have to get back into it
When I think I have built up enough for that day I stop and walk the rest

I have heard from mates back home that the C25K is brilliant

My wife told me you should never stop running at the house and always walk the last bit (heart)

Not my favourite thing but its OK

Swimming is better for you, but I dont have time for that

My knees have to be cared for because of all the windsurfing (its like skiing) but having muscles helps to hold it all in place

I have been combining it with my 100% nuts Cocker, 'Salty' runs, but he was on a lead around my waist and was pulling my knees skew-wiff.

I'm just not a runner, but I do it, and I quite enjoy it now

So you are quite normal I think!


----------



## ColinUK

I never run for a bus or train. Never have, never will. 
I used to hate cross country at school and honestly can’t ever remember doing any track running as I’ve successfully blocked those memories. 
Now though I call myself a runner. Albeit I’m a slow runner. 

I found Park Run. They’re free. Wherever you are they take place at 9am Saturday morning. There’s a measured 5km route with marshals posted to keep you on track. 
It’s not a race. You can run, jog, walk the course. And it’s fantastic! 

I have yet to actually run the whole 5km as I feel zero shame when I need to slow down to catch my breath but each (or most) Saturday mornings I’m up and out in the fresh air and enjoying myself whilst exercising. 

They’re sociable too. People chat beforehand and encourage each other during. It’s not uncommon to find yourself running along with someone who’s been doing Park Runs for years and get some encouragement to get up that hill or push a bit as you approach the finish line. Actually last Saturday I ended up doing the last 500m or so on this route which is uphill to the finish accompanied by two people who’d already finished but saw I was struggling (the hill is a right bugger!) and I set a new PB with their help!

Some people walk. Some walk or run with their dog. Some run with their kids. Some push buggies with little ones fast asleep the whole distance. Some walk. There is someone at my local Park Run who does the whole 5km every single Saturday whilst using two walking sticks and every week they’re cheered over the finish line. 

Nobody else cares what you wear, what you look like, if you run or walk as it’s a hugely personal challenge but it’s honestly one of the best things I’ve found to support my mental health as well as obviously having an impact on my physical health. 

I’m now approaching two months of getting out there each Saturday morning and I’ve signed up to do a half marathon raising money for Diabetes UK. 
I’m almost 55. I’m overweight. My body is designed for comfort and not speed. My knees and ankles are badly damaged by a history of ski racing training. 
I now own two pairs of winter running shoes. I’ve just ordered a winter running jacket. I don’t feel embarrassed wearing running tights in public and although I’m slower than some can walk and I get lapped by middle aged folks pushing toddlers in buggies I don’t care I’m a runner!

If anyone wants to donate to my Just Giving half marathon in aid of DiabetesUK then click here and I’ll be forever grateful!

https://www.parkrun.org.uk/


----------



## ColinUK

Oh I’ve tried C25k programmes and can’t stand them. I find the voice coaches highly patronising and just rebel against the suggestions they make. 

Only one which has engaged me is Zombie Run. It’s C25K but hidden in an immersive story about a zombie apocalypse and it’s the story which holds your attention I find. 

Part of the problem for all of the C25K things though, and zombie run is the same here, is that you have to listen to headphones and I just can’t get comfortable doing that so I give up. 
None of the in ear/ ear bud type fit me. Over ear versions are just too bulky and cut off the outside world too much. I may try bone conducting ones and see if they’re any better.


----------



## counsellorneil

If you really want to run, I'd recommend the C25K program. As said above running is not for everyone, but it worked for me. If you are interested, have a look at https://healthunlocked.com/couchto5k/posts/136914770/faq-post........how-to-run-c25k and the NHS C25K app.


----------



## ColinUK

I found the guided runs on the Nike App really rather good. 
It’s not got that patronising tone which some of the apps have and it’s crystal clear audio.


----------

